# Another prayer request if I might



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey ya'll,

Just got a call from my mom, who just got a call from the Hospice nurse.  My 90 year old grandfather, WWII Veteran and all around bad-arse MoFo, has taken a turn for the worse.  They said they'd be surprised if he makes it another couple of days.  My brother and I went down to visit him and Gma yesterday.  We got a call from the nursing home (parents were out of town and they had my number as the emergency contact) saying they were pretty sure he'd had a stroke and that he wasn't doing well.  

It was so sad.  Seeing this incredibly brave and strong man, one who made it through the war and the great depression and a multitude of crap life handed him, reduced to a pile of flesh that could barely hold his head up.  

Sometimes life just seems so damned unfair.  I just hope he's not suffering.  He's seen enough of that.  I pray that through some miracle he makes an amazing recovery.  If not, I hope he goes quickly and without pain or fear.

Thank you all.

Still trying my best to abide,
The Dude


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's in the hands of a higher person, just be proud to know that he was indeed a man of courage and conviction, and that you were able to share part of your life with him.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

Dude 
I will add you to my prayers - I know exactly what you are going thru. Mom is 92 and on hospice as we speak. 
It really is hard to see strong folks turn so weak in the end. Life is so unfair sometimes. 
Bless your grandfather and may he go with as little pain and discomfort as possible.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

I understand...it just hurts so much

God be with you and your mom too.  I'll be praying for you too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers coming to you from here Dude.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2009)

prayers sent...........


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

You Got Them Dude, Prayers from Kansas...


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.

It's odd how I've turned to this place of anonimity in a time of sadness.  Maybe that's what makes me feel like this is better than friends and family...you just get support from everyone.  We don't have to sit around and tell stories about them and stuff.  I hate that.  It just makes me feel worse and miss them more.  But I do totally understand how that is what a lot of people need.  I just feel good getting it off my chest, sit at the computer and have a good cry (boys, never be too proud to cry) and try and do other stuff.

God bless all my brothers and sister here on the SMF.  I'm thankful I've found this place and all of you.  As weird as it sounds, I consider many of you friends.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so glad you wrote this. I have a wonderful family supporting me but sometimes I feel better just being here with all of you especially when I get really down. I just thought I was wierd. Funny how we all greive in a different way


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 12, 2009)

We here in WV send our prayers to you Dude.  Seems life isn't fair sometimes.  Your grandfather has made a great sacrafice for his country and I speak for all of here saying that his efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbqhead (Oct 12, 2009)

DUDE and SCARBELLY, my thoughts and prayers go out to you guys and your family's.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're wierd, then I guess we all are.  Just a little anyway.  It is nice to have all of you to lean on.  

Thanks.  We were never allowed to talk about the war with him.  I guess he would have really heavy bouts of anger and depression when he thought about it.  I remember watching the opening of Saving Private Ryan.  He was there.  As my dad tells it, it was his job to basically toss guys off the boats into the water that were too scared to jump in.  My God, what that man must've dealt with emotionally after that.  He got shot once in the knee.  Always had that limp to remind him.  But they patched him up and sent him back out there.  Later in life he'd bring up war stories here and there.  You'd know to just sit and listen and never ask any questions.  Just let him control the conversation.  He'd always tell stories of how him and his men would blow up the bridges trying to keep the German tanks out of France.  

Thanks bbqhead.  Much appreciated.


----------



## rivet (Oct 12, 2009)

You 've got it Dude. A prayer from me to you all for the best. Hang in there, you are amongst friends.


----------



## yodelhawk (Oct 12, 2009)

All the best to you and yours!


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 12, 2009)

As i get older, life seems to get a little stranger,  like wise dude I had an uncle who I grew up with who I thought was the biggest, strongest, smartest man on earth,  sometimes even smarter than my dad.  I have lost them both to diseases that withered their bodies and minds away 

My uncle is the one who turned me on to making sausage and smoking.  

My prayers go out to you and all of those with Gramps, Dad's and Uncle's.  We will always have them our hearts.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 12, 2009)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 12, 2009)

Our thoughts er with ya dude.  Tell that old soldier to be proud, an when the time comes (it's always to soon, but some times a blessin even though it's hardest on those left behind), he has earned a place at the table a hero's!


----------



## rickw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Gramps Dude, our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to let you know, we're thinking of you here in western Colorado.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 12, 2009)

and more from Kansas these are times we will all miss


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, you can have all the prayers that you need, when the hour arrives,may he drift off to his reward quietly.
Stan and Trish


----------



## nate_46 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry Dude.  It's not easy, but I wish for peace and comfort for your family at this time.  Take care of your grandmother, it must be really tough on her right now.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  I very much appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers.  I can't thank each of you enough.  My dad called tonight and wanted to make sure I was ok with being a pall bearer.  Man, I was not ready for that.


----------



## ronp (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry Dude prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you ron


----------



## alx (Oct 13, 2009)

My grandfather died 6 or so years ago at 101.He was to young for first world war and to old for second.These folks are the reason alot of us are typing on computers and watching massive t.v..

Best of wishes and prayers JAY!!!Chin up and chest out.These folks are our backbone.Stand proud for your extended family and as my old grandpop said  " Death is a part of life"


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Alex.  Knowing just part of what he's seen makes me feel like I could never stand in his shoes.  We're so spoiled thanks to guys like him.

To any of you that are serving now, or ever have, my hat is off to you.  From the bottom of my heart...thank you for all you've done and continue to do.  There are so many (myself included) who will never realize what you've been through to protect our rights and our freedoms.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 13, 2009)

Prayers for your grandfather and family from us here.  Take care.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks old poi dog.


----------



## blue (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude, Scarbelly...more prayers are on the way.


----------



## littlejoe (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude.. my thoughts and prayers are with all of you. No shame in tears, it means your heart is open.

Although a newbie, and this being my first post, I have came here to read and learn for many months. The knowledge and sharing that is given so freely on here is astounding. Everyone wants the other to succeed as well! It's the hallmark of a great bunch of people, and you are one of them!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow.  Thank you so much littlejoe.  It means a lot that you've left me a message.  But to leave a comment about this as your first ever post really does mean alot.    Thank you very much.

I took my wife and little ones down there tonight.  Man, it's rough.  He's slipping fast.  I'm getting my older one back in town tomorrow afternoon.  I'm hoping he'll get a chance to see him.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 14, 2009)

I will add a special prayer tonight for this brave good man and his family. He is a Vet and deserves no less. 
Hang in there Dude. He would want you be brave at a time like this, I know you will because its in your genes.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 14, 2009)

Prayers included... you all take care and trust in God's Peace.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks GnuBee and eaglewing.  I appreciate being in your thoughts.


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Oct 14, 2009)

Dude, 

Our thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family during this difficult time. I'm glad we have this shared community which can provide inspiration, admiration, laughter and even comfort to those when needed.

May peace be with you.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you MrPink.  Everyone here has been so great.  It really has meant a lot to me.


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude,Here is where faith kicks in. I gather by your request for prayers that you are a believer,have faith  he will be just fine. Our family and prayer are for you and your family in these trying times.Bill


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you so much to all of my fellow SMF'ers.  

Grandpa passed away this afternoon.  My brother called me this morning and said "it's time" but it's like he's waiting for something...maybe it's you."  Wow, thanks for the pressure bro.  I'd already decided that I'd said my goodbyes and told him how much I loved him.

I didn't want to be there.  But my guilt got the better of me and I decided to go down after lunch.  As I walked in the room it was just he and my dad.  My dad turned around and saw me and broke down.  He said it just happened.  He's gone.  

Maybe he was waiting on me.  I don't know.  I guess nobody does.  But I do know that my dad and I have never had an embrace like that.  As much as I am sad, I am also relieved.  No more "dying" for him (I wanted to say "pain" but I guess he really wasn't in pain since they had him pretty doped up), no more waiting for us.

I feel for my dad as he's an only child.  So all this has been on him to deal with.  As I was leaving he and my mom were headed upstairs to the assisted living area to tell my grandmother.  She's recently been put on Hospice too.  Dad doesn't think she's got a lot of time left either since she's really not eating anything.

So keep us in your thoughts, especially my dad and now my grandma.

Yes, Bill in MN, I am a man of faith.  Often times it's tested and I start to question, but then I just catch myself praying even more.  Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.  They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 21, 2009)

My sympathy and prayers Dude....


----------



## allen (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry you lost your Gpa, Condolences for your loss and prayers your way for Gma.Stay strong and be at your dads side for comfort


----------



## littlejoe (Oct 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and yours!

Kinda brings a smile to your face though, when you realize he went on to something far greater than we can even imagine!


----------



## rivet (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude, please know that my prayers went out to your family and my sympathy remains.  I am sorry for your loss~please know that although I cannot understand the depth of your sorrow, I do understand your need for comfort.

You all are in my prayers.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2009)

As one who just went thru this last Friday with my Mom - you know I have you in my prayers - check you PM


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Dude, our thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## ronp (Oct 21, 2009)

So sorry Dude I guess the time has come. Take care man.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude, I am so sorry!!!!! I don't know how I missed this before today.
You've been a good friend to me here and alot of help. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Your granpa is in good hands now enjoying his next life.




Yer pal Steve.


----------



## the iceman (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that *Dude*. I know what you & your family are going through. I lost my Dad to cancer about eight years ago. I think of him every day. It is something we will all have to face eventually.

My prayers are with you & yours. Take care.


----------



## meatball (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry for you and your family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## meateater (Oct 22, 2009)

Prayers sent from Nevada. God bless.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 22, 2009)

I missed this somehow Dude but my prayers are with you and your family.
R.I.P. Grandpa. He is in pain no more.


----------



## treegje (Oct 22, 2009)

Condolences for your loss and prayers for you and your family


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

We are so sorry about your lose there Jay. You and your family are in our prays.


----------

